

A Man Got High on 52 Different Drugs Then Drew These Trippy Self-Portraits - samaysharma
http://www.the-open-mind.com/a-man-got-high-on-52-different-drugs-then-drew-these-trippy-self-portraits/

======
Errorcod3
Title makes it sound like he took 52 different kinds of drugs at once!

Still really cool seeing the effects of different drugs on the mind.

------
jmcguckin
I love the bath saltz portrait

